# More new smilies



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

I've taken the liberty of overhauling the smilie list. Gone are only a few crappy ones that nobody ever used, such as :tv and :typing.

Added are several new Naruto icons made and/or altered by myself () and more skmt999 will be coming shortly. Also note that that Gais have been recoded for easier access. They're now bgai, mgai, and bmgai.

Also added some awesome devart smilies, and one new post icon.

I'm in the process of adding more, so if there's something particularily awesome you want to see, post it here and I -might- add it. But realize that I don't want 10,000 smilies. That would be annoying.

  .....


----------



## Norb (Jun 14, 2005)

yay for Dani


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2005)

Dani for teh win!!


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 14, 2005)

.....


----------



## ninamori (Jun 14, 2005)

<-Hey look! It's me!

*walks off*

*walks back*

I forgot to say, "Great job, Dani! <insert praise here>!"

*walks off yet again*


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jun 14, 2005)

This one is nice. Btw, is  been used more than once?

The skmt one was new to me. And i more wanted to closed topic one removed.


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jun 14, 2005)

Dp. Cant delete it myself.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2005)

Pels, both of those have been there for quite awhile.


----------



## onigiri-chan (Jun 14, 2005)

gaaaa love this one >    sooo cute ;_;
 and the expresion on this one is great too    XD


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 14, 2005)

how about a smilie reloading a shot gun while lookin shifty.....


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

Yaaaaaay!!!     

Hey how about a Sakura smiley? She could be pwning some poor fool into opinion! ^____^


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

:tsuna <--- this is new... did you do this one, KnK?   

Well, now I'm glad I put doing her off.  See? Procrastination works!

Anyway, since my stuff is all scattered throughout my giffie thread.... here's the  to the main photobucket page.

Use whatever you want. ;-)
There are two there marked "for Lizzu" - those are original characters by her. But the rest of them are pretty obvious, and can be used in great numbers.
(hoping the link works all right, photobucket hates it when I link to a page rather than an image...)


----------



## Nono (Jun 14, 2005)

Yay more smiles!  

i've seen this one in the 16Sasukes humiliation thread and it's been my favourite ever since ->


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2005)

<--------SHANNARO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> :tsuna <--- this is new... did you do this one, KnK?
> 
> Well, now I'm glad I put doing her off.  See? Procrastination works!
> 
> ...



Yep, that's mine. I'm a huge Sannintard, and I figured nobody else was going to, so I had to.

I just uploaded your Shannaro!, and I shall go peruse your gallery now. Thanks!

Also added more devart foolishness, and : occa (without the space)


----------



## Codde (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmm   Interesting... to say the least...


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 14, 2005)

oh yeah that's cool!


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 14, 2005)

I r t3h lazy. Dani is t3h win.

Monny ish t3h smex x]


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey! Maybe we could start a Smileys competition! Ask people to submit smileys, we might get other great ones as well!


----------



## shinraiden (Jun 14, 2005)

A few requests...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Hey! Maybe we could start a Smileys competition! Ask people to submit smileys, we might get other great ones as well!



VERY nice idea.


----------



## shinraiden (Jun 14, 2005)

and four more...


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

<-----OMFG. :X

Added a few, will head back for more later. Must go do Shannaro. -__-;;


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

Yay I love smilies!!!  I like that competition idea, it might get me to start making more.  skmt has done an awesome job on the ones she did, and so did KnK.  You 2 are awesome.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

Nuuuuh! Kisame! How could you! ing


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 14, 2005)

Sweet additions, I love them already!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 14, 2005)

two more:


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ah, the sliding head Kisame was done for the 'most random story ever' thread in HoU. It was this recurring theme. It isn't lethal, don't worry. It was just humorous. ;-O
I also did a Kisame-Kurenai-Anko group shot. Feel da lurv.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

For those who plan on making smileys, here are a few ideas!

:massivenosebleed (or :ebisupwned, whatever) : Ebisu going O_O before being blasted back with a massive nosebleed. The bigger brother to   

:irukamad : Iruka when he's mad and with a Huge head, looking right and left with smoke coming out of his nostrils. Like when he was mad at Naruto. 

:haremlove : used for: we all love you. Random person in the center, with harem no jutsu massive-glomp, "We love you!" popping up before the person in the center passes out. Harem no jutsu chicks: Oops.

:sexykisa : Kisame with a harem.  Kurenai, Tenten, Itachi... (???)

:sexycs2sasuke : Sasuke in CS2, doing a sexy no jutsu. :xp (hey, he's got the lipstick, right?)

Now I'm not sure about all of the above, the this one should be fun: 

:godhurryupplease : toilet waiting line. With Akatsuki, supposedly dead people, Everyone. And Naruto at the other end, nervous as a wreck because he needs to go. The movie short, anyone? ^__^

It'd also be nice if all the Naruto cast smileys were made funny. As they are, they're rarely used. If they could be used to emphasize a point (like the aobadoor smiley: Pwned!) they'd be more useful. ^__^


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

> :massivenosebleed (or :ebisupwned, whatever) : Ebisu going O_O before being blasted back with a massive nosebleed.


I actually made this one of Sandaime a while back, but for some reason I can't get it to stop showing the first frame.  Once I figure that out I will post it.  I have made a ton of gifs where that happened, and I did to this one what I did to those, but it didn't work.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> :massivenosebleed (or :ebisupwned, whatever) : Ebisu going O_O before being blasted back with a massive nosebleed. The bigger brother to


 This has actually been on my To-Do list for quite some time. I'm an Ebisu fan, and this is just too funny NOT to do. The animation is proving tricky, so I've been doing other stuff ahead of it.



> :irukamad : Iruka when he's mad and with a Huge head, looking right and left with smoke coming out of his nostrils. Like when he was mad at Naruto.


 *is now on list of things to do*



> :haremlove : used for: we all love you. Random person in the center, with harem no jutsu massive-glomp, "We love you!" popping up before the person in the center passes out. Harem no jutsu chicks: Oops.


 I've seen the single Oiroke out there somewhere... but it hasn't been done DoubleBlade style yet. I'd have to do a single Oiroke before I did a Harem. And I'd probably make several versions. One Ebisu + nosebleed. One Sandaime + nosebleed (or Gooba can take this one, since he's already got a Sandaime nosebleed in progress..) and a "random Jounin" version. With or without nosebleed.



> :sexykisa : Kisame with a harem.  Kurenai, Tenten, Itachi... (???)


 I did a Pimpin' Kisame group hug with Kurenai and Anko. I was going to add Tenten, but couldn't fit her in. I wanted her laying on the ground by their feet, but her head was too big and got in the way.



> :sexycs2sasuke : Sasuke in CS2, doing a sexy no jutsu. :xp (hey, he's got the lipstick, right?)


 I'd rather just do a trio Sasuke, Naruto and Kakashi Oiroke, like I've seen elsewhere. And of course... a Gaara Oiroke. Yeah.


Nosebleed Ebisu is actually number three on my to-do list right now. Sporkzilla and Shunsui x Nanao are ahead of it. ;-)


----------



## Jiraiya (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG  Go Dani  (MSN meets NF  )

Edit: You _have_ to add this:


----------



## Empress (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the smilies KnK 
you're the best!


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

We need a :uke smiley as well. 

I have no idea how it'd look like though...


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

Jiraiya said:
			
		

> OMG  Go Dani  (MSN meets NF  )
> 
> Edit: You _have_ to add this:



Okay, but you have to add something cool on Shannaro.



			
				Sakura said:
			
		

> Thanks for the smilies KnK
> you're the best!


  

More smilies always good, make away!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

I think I got it to work, I had to completely remake it for some reason.  I am not sure about the falling, but I couldn't find a good way to show him flying backwards at any angle.  

 is all of mine, but a lot of them are just different versions of the same thing (Gais, Vashs).

Vash, don't think I have forgotten about the chibi, I just am finding it near impossible to show him sideways without it looking really weird.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

is now triggered by :kn               k, since it is my smilie and all.

Also,  was too cool not to add right this moment.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Also,  was too cool not to add right this moment.


Yay  Asuma finally has his own giffie!   Thanks a ton.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jun 14, 2005)

here's some ideas:
:gaaradance :just like the one in my siggy, dyro would be so proud if you made this (give credit to her) 
wnscan :err...this could be for the people wanting to kill the scanners for making us wait? i dont know, you think up of the icon.

my heads empty and i cant think up of more....later....thanks for the new icons!


----------



## Dragonzair (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> is now triggered by :kn               k, since it is my smilie and all.
> 
> Also,  was too cool not to add right this moment.


you have no idea how you made me happy!! is there a kurenai one already?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, I have a Kurenai one. I was thinking of making an Asuma x Kurenai - but I didn't want to step on Gooba's e-toes. I love the smoke curl.


----------



## onlinedevil (Jun 14, 2005)

:tv :typing
Oh oops, they're gone


----------



## omnislasher_VII (Jun 14, 2005)

Yay! 

Random useless Sharingan!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

> Yes, I have a Kurenai one. I was thinking of making an Asuma x Kurenai - but I didn't want to step on Gooba's e-toes. I love the smoke curl.


Ooh that is a good idea.  Mind if I use your Kurenai?  She is really good.  Also, for the record you don't need to worry about stepping on my e-toes, I wear steeltoe e-boots.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Go right ahead Gooba. Play with Kurenai if you want. I've got my hands full getting Ebisu to bend over backwards. 

(is working on Ebisu right now, due to two separate threads asking about it....)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 14, 2005)

hurray for spyed and devart (;


----------



## Wormbaby (Jun 14, 2005)

oo wow new smileys!   

is there going to be one of Anko and Genma? That'd be neat...


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here you go. It was fast. I just did an Anko/Kurenai/Kisame... so I had Anko ready. And Genma is part of the original Jounin Lineup gif, so I just stole him and Ta-DA!

I also just finished v.1 of Ebisu Nosebleed no Jutsu.


----------



## Tourniquet (Jun 14, 2005)

Show us lol..  yay!


----------



## semperfi (Jun 14, 2005)

s4suK3 said:
			
		

> Show us lol..  yay!


it's sas from belgium


----------



## Hermie (Jun 14, 2005)

Add this?


----------



## Dyroness (Jun 14, 2005)

Herminator said:
			
		

> Add this?



 

Best. Ever.

*pokes random sharingan smiley*


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 14, 2005)

wooo. very nice job guys, the new smilies are awesome


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 14, 2005)

We need a leg humping smily


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

I made 2, one animated and one not.

You can read into why Asuma is smoking as much as you want to.  I personally don't think Asuma is a chain smoker, he only smokes after sex.  He is just such a pimp he has to smoke all the time.


----------



## spinstate (Jun 14, 2005)

( so cute!^^)
 (good night!)
 (where's my coffee dammit!?)
  (Vash's victim's^^)


----------



## Ryu (Jun 14, 2005)

SMILIES!! *g* clicky =3
*SQUEEE* 

....mehehehheh

BP;*COUGH* XD


----------



## spinstate (Jun 14, 2005)

(thou shalt not sin!)
 (bumpedy bump bump!)

 (nobody wants to play with me.... )
   (MJ's final facejob xD)


----------



## Kahve (Jun 14, 2005)

Great addition!


----------



## Rendan (Jun 14, 2005)

Yujuuu, more lil giffies!! More  ways to talk without words!! >.>  <.< 

I love some of them, they are awesome, specially that Ebisu nosebleed lool


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

I decided Kurenai looked to dull not doing anything while Asuma smoked, so I made this one.


----------



## kireato (Jun 14, 2005)

*tries*

 _


----------



## DesertLily (Jun 14, 2005)

Hahaha...the  smiley looks diirrrty.

But thank you for adding on those new devart smileys and gifs.  The stripping and dancing smileys are two of my absolute favorites.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 14, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> BP;  *COUGH* XD


In the words of the comic bookshop guy from the Simpsons:
Best. Smiley. EVER.

For that you shall get repped for making my dreams come true


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 14, 2005)

Good job. Love the new smileys


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2005)

I <3 smilies. They're the best part of forums.


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 14, 2005)

How 'bout adding this one, I've allways loved this one


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah, that one ^^^ is cool


----------



## spinstate (Jun 14, 2005)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> How 'bout adding this one, I've allways loved this one



Lol, here's a more extreme version


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

eglacirion said:
			
		

> Lol, here's a more extreme version


Here is another one


----------



## DOK (Jun 14, 2005)

eh?


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 14, 2005)

how about some of those? =) =D


----------



## monk3 (Jun 14, 2005)

very nice Dani. I luff them.


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 14, 2005)

lol


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I decided Kurenai looked to dull not doing anything while Asuma smoked, so I made this one.


Hmm.... Kurenai looks bulkier than Asuma


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Kurenai looks bulkier than Asuma



She's knocked up.


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 14, 2005)

buttsex smiley!







i have lots more where they came from!


----------



## dmby (Jun 14, 2005)

excellent KNK!!!!


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 14, 2005)

yes good job knk! ( i shoulda said that before i posted some smileys)


----------



## spinstate (Jun 14, 2005)

^


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I decided Kurenai looked to dull not doing anything while Asuma smoked, so I made this one.


Awesome! Well, looks like I've got more work to do.


----------



## dye-is-number-one (Jun 14, 2005)

woot woot(stupid online gaming for kepping this  in my head)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 14, 2005)

dani check out the devart icon/emoticon section because there so much more than the default ones, *WAY* more .. .


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> She's knocked up.


:amazed

@Gaara_81: :amazed

@Skmt999: Your smilies are awesome. Churn out some more 

@Sayoko: Link for the too lazy? uppyeyes


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 14, 2005)

Excellent... I probably won't use them outside of this post, though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2005)

I will pay someone to make a Hitsugaya smiley. X_X


----------



## Sayo (Jun 14, 2005)

> @Sayoko: Link for the too lazy? uppyeyes



 browse/icon/emoticon


> I will pay someone to make a Hitsugaya smiley. X_X


i was thinking about bleach avi's myself 2 but it's a naruto forum so im searching for other people/places currently . .


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow first page and I love 'em already XD
Gj, Sayo (:

Link removed


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 14, 2005)

big freaking smile smiley
boxing smiley


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the new smileys!!!  (I still say it should be  or :dani :-D)

@Gaara: I love the chainsaw-dozer smiley. Awesome. Also, the I'm With Stupid one is priceless and would be so appropriate so often (such as below this post XD).

I was going to leave it at that, but then I got ideas!

My ideas, Naruto related:

 = Deidara sends a paper crane at something and pwns it.
:konoham = konohamaru tries to hide, but fails miserably
:tsujir = combine the Tsunade and Jiraiya nosebleed smileys that we have and are working on.

My ideas, non-Naruto:
-:snazi = Soup Nazi smiley. Smiley makers--use your imaginations. (I would love you forever if you make/add this!!!!)
-bj = peanut butter jelly time! (my all time fave spaz )
-:selfhi = expectant smiley puts up hand, gets no love, looks down, dejected (: sweatdrop's long lost brother ^^)
-:cureselfhi = same as above, but someone pats the smiley on the back at the end
-syche = same as the high five one there is now, except the one on the right pulls back at the last minute, then points and laughs at the fallen smiley with x's for eyes
-:hrow = HOME ROWED!!! I think Mecha can explain this one 

I will stop. I should probably have made this several posts, but I got giddy! I love this thread!!!


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 14, 2005)

( a little to big)


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh I know. We Absolutely need a *:raw* smiley! It'd be lots of other smileys agonizing, raving, ranting, randomly attacking each other in a mad state hoping to get the raws and sharing marshmellows. XD


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 14, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Oh I know. We Absolutely need a *:raw* smiley! It'd be lots of other smileys agonizing, raving, ranting, randomly attacking each other in a mad state hoping to get the raws and sharing marshmellows. XD


for that go here


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:
			
		

> ( a little to big)



I really want to add that, but it's a bit too creepy+big. XD

As fo the :raw ... we'll need something like 


But with more blood and chaos.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 14, 2005)

:amazed 

There should be a  one


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> :amazed
> 
> There should be a  one



If Cel could post the excellent one she gave me over MSN, I would add it in a second


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 14, 2005)

waiting eagerly cuz I got nothing to do -___- 
[SPAM] EXAMS FINISHED WOOT!!![/SPAM]


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh snap, they put up the little Vash I made .  You can even use his head as a thread icon, or whatever it is called.


----------



## Haik (Jun 14, 2005)

wtf   

anyway nice smilies, keep up the good work...


----------



## Katara (Jun 14, 2005)

Interesting little buggers. And a yay! for the  icon
Now I don't have to hunt down that gif every time I want to see it dance. 

 TY, KNK for all the new smilies! :
But what's with VIAGRA??? o_O

And I say someone should create a ":rep" one...where the face becomes a green/red box o_o


----------



## Wormbaby (Jun 14, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Here you go. It was fast. I just did an Anko/Kurenai/Kisame... so I had Anko ready. And Genma is part of the original Jounin Lineup gif, so I just stole him and Ta-DA!
> 
> I also just finished v.1 of Ebisu Nosebleed no Jutsu.




 
They're cute! I hope they get added!


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

For those too lazy to click one of the two links to my stuff... here's my first Nosebleed no Jutsu giffie. It needs work, but it turned out a LOT better than the last time I started it.


And for those jonesing for some Bleach giffies... I've got a few on my to-do list. It's just going to take a while. I've only read the first two chapters, and so have a hard time getting up as much enthusiasm as for the Naruto stuff.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

Skmt: the nosebleed is coming along nicely! I love the falling back at a 3/4 view angle idea. It looks really cool, even in an unfinished stage.

Holy crap! How did I forget to mention that we need a  where he looks bad ass with his toothpick and a glare?

Also, a Genma :toothp where he spits his toothpick and deflects a kunai (or something of the sort) would own harder than any smiley, ever (except maybe a :snazi smiley).


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> For those too lazy to click one of the two links to my stuff... here's my first Nosebleed no Jutsu giffie. It needs work, but it turned out a LOT better than the last time I started it.
> 
> 
> And for those jonesing for some Bleach giffies... I've got a few on my to-do list. It's just going to take a while. I've only read the first two chapters, and so have a hard time getting up as much enthusiasm as for the Naruto stuff.


Mother of god, that is gorgeous.  I love it.  

Here is a Yachiru I threw together for the FC a while back, but never actually put up.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a great nosebleed coming along!   

The falling back just needs to be a bit smoother, and the blood stream could be a bit wider near the front, then it'd be perfect.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> If Cel could post the excellent one she gave me over MSN, I would add it in a second


*does a magicall spell*

voil?


----------



## Kalmah (Jun 14, 2005)

*My smileys*

When I reply to a thread the smilies don't show anymore.


----------



## Wormbaby (Jun 14, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Holy crap! How did I forget to mention that we need a  where he looks bad ass with his toothpick and a glare?
> 
> Also, a Genma :toothp where he spits his toothpick and deflects a kunai (or something of the sort) would own harder than any smiley, ever (except maybe a :snazi smiley).



I agree! 
We do need a bad ass genma!


----------



## Jiraiya (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Okay, but you have to add something cool on Shannaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 14, 2005)

These smileys are awesome lol
  

Invasion of the R-rated smileys!


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

= :wuss fight

:toliet = :to liet

 = :sc ry

 = :ebis unb


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 14, 2005)

It isn't even stage2 yet! I hope you're prepared to replace it with the better one when I get done with it! *took a nap and missed many valuable hours of photoshopping*

Well, I'd better get back to work on... somethig. ;-)
I'm glad you guys like!


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

Oops XD

Yeah, I can replace it.


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> :toliet = :to liet



toliet-boy will be hurt


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 14, 2005)

this reaminds me of Vash when he owns ppl:


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2005)

= eypunch

I just got back from hanging out so I will get to work on some more smilies in a little bit.


----------



## Rendan (Jun 15, 2005)

Lol, there are some great icons!
Take this for pwn everyone
<- i love this, so bloody
<-''You seems to happy,die!''
<-You are retarded,You get banned
For the DB fans


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice, Blueshift!


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> = :wuss fight
> 
> :toliet = :to liet
> 
> ...


if ya need more or other "stuff" just yell  ..


----------



## Jordy (Jun 15, 2005)

They are awesome


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I really want to add that, but it's a bit too creepy+big. XD
> 
> As fo the :raw ... we'll need something like
> 
> ...


u should check this site a lots of smileys 
for that go here


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 15, 2005)

I was going to upload a Bleach giffie I finished tonight (in between working on SexyNaruto and fixing others) - but it seems my Photobucket page is broke.

This is what I get for whoring out the link. 

Anyway, I'm going to bed now, or I'd fish out my other image host account to upload Hitsugaya on. I hate his hair. But it's close. Anyway. Um, I guess I'll just see how long my Photobucket page stays broke and get a new account just for the giffies if it looks like it's going to be a while. *sigh*


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 15, 2005)

these ones are pretty cool, incase you want to add 









skmt999 that ebisu one is the best ever. great job


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

KnightstaR said:
			
		

> these ones are pretty cool, incase you want to add
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smileys must also have a use, and they can also personalise the forum more, like the smileys based on vash and toilet, gooba even made a sayoko emoticon once xD


----------



## RodMack (Jun 15, 2005)

these new smileys rock  

*bows to KnK*


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah, spose. the fighting one would be a useful one i think?


----------



## Rendan (Jun 15, 2005)

*Contributionssssssss!!!*



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I was going to leave it at that, but then I got ideas!
> 
> My ideas, Naruto related:
> 
> :konoham = konohamaru tries to hide, but fails miserably



Hehehe!! See what i have found:


*Spoiler*: _Surprise,Surprise_ 






Which one do you prefer??




Edit:At last!! Well, here you have a present too


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2005)

I should start this off with some more props for skmt, she is awesome.   is my new favorite giffie, overtaking  by a slim margin.



> -:selfhi = expectant smiley puts up hand, gets no love, looks down, dejected (: sweatdrop's long lost brother ^^)


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 16, 2005)

hey, do you think it would be possible to do one of kakashi useing thousand years of pain on naruto (so naruto flies out of view?)
or if not, just kakashi doing the jutsu on no-one?
that'd be sweet


----------



## Sayo (Jun 16, 2005)

KnightstaR said:
			
		

> hey, do you think it would be possible to do one of kakashi useing thousand years of pain on naruto (so naruto flies out of view?)
> or if not, just kakashi doing the jutsu on no-one?
> that'd be sweet


and the function of that would be?
you can easily upload your own smileys for use, the forum doesn't has to put all the smileys in that you want =| 
try  and create an account just for your OWN smileys you want to use . . .


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah i do that sometimes, but i cant make the naruto ones =/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 16, 2005)

I failed  

no I didn't :toliet :toliet :toliet


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 16, 2005)

Dani, I love this smiley  Whores it out =]


----------



## Sayo (Jun 16, 2005)

spyed ripped it from some dude, i ripped it from him and DA and dani ripped it from me and she get's all the credit :<


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> spyed ripped it from some dude, i ripped it from him and DA and dani ripped it from me and she get's all the credit :<



*credit to Sayoko, Spyed and Some Dude*


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2005)

OMFG that's perfect.

*also adds Konohamaru box*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

Well.... If we are playing the want credit game.... what about my credit for Shannaro should get Sen benefits? XD


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2005)

Oooh oooh, I want some credits.  Uncle Owen is sending me out to get some power converters and they aren't cheap.  Maybe I can borrow some from Old Ben...


----------



## Sayo (Jun 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> OMFG that's perfect.
> 
> *also adds Konohamaru box*


great, now i feel like a real dork for not resisting the urge to seek this "dude" guy =X


----------



## Rendan (Jun 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> OMFG that's perfect.
> 
> *also adds Konohamaru box*



Me wants credits too
And here you have another one, soo funny....
Dani i have a ton of Naruto icons and other characters, i you want i can PM you with .zip, and you could choose..


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

Shishi-Rendan86 said:
			
		

> Me wants credits too
> And here you have another one, soo funny....
> Dani i have a ton of Naruto icons and other characters, i you want i can PM you with .zip, and you could choose..


You can get alot of the gba naruto game icons off of 

EDIT: Oh... I already mentioned the min this thread. Great. I turned myself into an ad -_-


----------



## Nono (Jun 16, 2005)

what do you think of this one from DeviantArt?  :blowkiss


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 16, 2005)

To go with the nosebleed - which I will fix once I'm done with this new round of creativeness. - mind you, I shamelessly stole the *poof* clouds from the Kakashi Kawarimi gif. . Sasuke, Kakashi, and Gaara next.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2005)

I think this should go here, but the limit on smilies per post and sig has risen, a lot.  And check out my sig.  Could someone in the know tell me the actual limits?  Like, is it a set 10 images, or 4 images and 6 smilies or 10 smilies, or something like that?
        

Also, hi5reject has been coming out as  reject


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not certain, I haven't messed with it.           

Fixed  

At any rate, too many smilies and/or images could be bad. Me go look.

Edit: It's at 10.


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 16, 2005)

knk! make a smillie reloading a shot gun!! dat will be cool!!!ing


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (Jun 16, 2005)

new smilies... I knew it.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I'm not certain, I haven't messed with it.
> 
> Fixed
> 
> ...


indeed, no need to overdo it (:


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Jun 16, 2005)

Right on >_<   .... this forum has developed into something since i last saw it i remember like it was only yesterday when we didnt have new icons  ^_^


----------



## ~/Gaara of the sand/~ (Jun 16, 2005)

I finally have something to express myself easier! 


*Spoiler*: _And here it is!_


----------



## Ketari-san (Jun 16, 2005)

dunno if this is a good idea but...what about a sasuke going CS lvl 2 for those sasuke fans XD


*id use it*


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 16, 2005)

is the new cool...bitches


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2005)

Whoa new Naruto Icons.........


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 16, 2005)

I DEMAND a  smilie


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 17, 2005)

hey guys
im the guy that made all the original naruto smileys that u guys r ripping off 
anyway im glad other people have done stuff since i left 4 a bit, though i wish ppl didnt do ones that completely rip mine off, eg gai with moustache

anyway i think that smiley competition would be great, and if u guys want id be happy to try make a couple more smileys, seeing as i got plenty of free time

heres 2 i made a while ago of spike from cowboy bebop



any ideas for useful ones?


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2005)

OH MY GOD.

Doubleblade is back. *pays respect*

I do hope you don't blame any of us too much for appropriating a few of your works... they rock mightily, after all. 

And I would want more Akatsuki smilies, but that's just me XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2005)

Holy shit, that Spike rocks. 

Infinite props and respect to you, my friend. ::reps::


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 17, 2005)

AAAAahhhh!!!! *bows down* 

I'm not worthy!!! I'm not worthy!!!! I'm pathetic! I'm SCUM!!! 
*kisses ass for all she's worth* <---note, I don't kiss ass in this forum. wow.

Damn, but your giffs rock! I'm nowhere near your class. That Frog Summon is.... WOW.
(Gaara's sand ball is still my favorite for blowing my mind)


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 17, 2005)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> hey guys
> im the guy that made all the original naruto smileys that u guys r ripping off
> anyway im glad other people have done stuff since i left 4 a bit, though i wish ppl didnt do ones that completely rip mine off, eg gai with moustache
> 
> ...


OK double blade.  I have been waiting for you to return so I could ask you to do something about !!!  He doesnt' even move at all ing

If you could make him a moving one (kaiten or lowering into his 64 strikes stance) that would kick so much ass.


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2005)

*seconds the Kaiten request*

A Gaaraballish Kaiten would own the world.


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 17, 2005)

lol....neji was the last smiley i made b4 i left, i think i was actually going to make a kaiten, though it would be tough
i actually wanna make more funny/sueable ones....like naruto farting....thats useful isnt it?
also been thinking of having gai do dynamic entry on kakashi
another jiraiya ero one, and a couple of other silly ones
also have wanted to do either kakashi or kisame going a water jutsu, which i had worked on previously, but never finished


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 17, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> AAAAahhhh!!!! *bows down*
> 
> I'm not worthy!!! I'm not worthy!!!! I'm pathetic! I'm SCUM!!!
> *kisses ass for all she's worth* <---note, I don't kiss ass in this forum. wow.
> ...



That post made laugh so hard :rofl

*reps* XD



*credits authentic DB smileys*


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 17, 2005)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> lol....neji was the last smiley i made b4 i left, i think i was actually going to make a kaiten, though it would be tough
> i actually wanna make more funny/sueable ones....like naruto farting....thats useful isnt it?
> also been thinking of having gai do dynamic entry on kakashi
> another jiraiya ero one, and a couple of other silly ones
> also have wanted to do either kakashi or kisame going a water jutsu, which i had worked on previously, but never finished


Please make a neji one ^_^  (he's my favorite character ing)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 17, 2005)

yay, doubleblade is back :}


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (Jun 17, 2005)

omg... I love this one.



his avy... so beautiful. 
make more Jiraiya ones U_U;;


----------



## Gooba (Jun 17, 2005)

> AAAAahhhh!!!! *bows down*
> 
> I'm not worthy!!! I'm not worthy!!!! I'm pathetic! I'm SCUM!!!
> *kisses ass for all she's worth* <---note, I don't kiss ass in this forum. wow.


You get that 10fold from me.  In your own way, you are king.  Hail to the king baby.  *Hails*  You really are the master.

Sorry bout janking your giffies , but they were so perfect I couldn't really do anything else.  If it matters in the thread I made for em I gave you credit.  So, how do we stand,  or  ?  *hopes for the former*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 17, 2005)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, DB. Think of it this way--even if you would rather people didn't borrow your stuff, _they knew they couldn't improve on yours_. You are like the smiley gold standard, and that should make you proud, I would think. 

The Jiraiya/Bunta is amazing. I think the part that impresses me the most is that the handseals are convincing. Just wow 


> been thinking of having gai do dynamic entry on kakashi


You don't know how much rep and appreciation you would get from the BG MG and various other Gai FCs. We have been whininig about one of those for eons! 

And it would be handy in convos, like when someone wants to interject/change the topic--priceless.

Whatever you do, you rule, so just keep doing something. This place is much brighter with all your gifs popping all over the place!

EDIT: One more smiley that people would basically king you for--Genma spitting his toothpick at something--maybe splitting a kunai in twain and hitting a bullseye/deflecting a kunai/whatever?. That would be appropriate for saying something exactly right/making a counterpoint/something else. Just consider it! *reps you for what you have done already*


----------



## Rendan (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey king!did you see the Konohamaru's one i found?*go to page 8 or 7*


----------



## hinatalover101 (Jun 17, 2005)

*awesome*

i totally love that  it totally rocks!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for taking the time i love smileys i think they are great!


----------



## WingZero (Jun 17, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> I DEMAND a  smilie






I got one but cant post it now   




For now i got this one 

Very Sad


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 19, 2005)

i think ill make a naruto WTF smiley....using naruto....not sure how to do it....so if u guys have any ideas id love to hear em


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 19, 2005)

well i made a naruto WTF smiley...i think...dunno if its any good but...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

That's awesome, dude!  I definitely get the WTF feeling from that one 

I just got another idea: we lost our hungry smiley, so maybe we could get a Naruto + ramen smiley...Like he opens his eye's realy wide and busts some chopsticks with a bowl of ramen in front of him. 

I dunno. Sounds like a good idea to me, but I have been wrong before


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 19, 2005)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> well i made a naruto WTF smiley...i think...dunno if its any good but...



I made some reg wtf smiles:



(um.. kinda)


----------



## HornyHippo (Jun 19, 2005)

YAY :kk <3


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 20, 2005)

Made a new one of genma spitting his toothpick at a kunai...go here
Ino vs Itachi(Itachi by 40%)
ill be posting new stuff there from now on


----------



## DoubleBlade (Jun 21, 2005)

so could we be able to get some more of our smileys added to the forums...me and skmt999 got some nice ones....at least i think they r good


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 22, 2005)

NOTE:dont flame  
for stupid post


----------



## asta (Jun 24, 2005)

wow! cool giffies ^^


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 24, 2005)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> so could we be able to get some more of our smileys added to the forums...me and skmt999 got some nice ones....at least i think they r good


Damn straight! I think between the two of us, we'll have an entirely NF customized smile list in a few months. 

No Ramen for YOU!!


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm so abusing this one 
That's totally my face like.. all the time when I'm behind my pc XD

If it gets added, call it Scen


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (Jun 24, 2005)

the naruto smilies here rock
   kyu        
sorry XD


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jun 24, 2005)

Yea there are some great smilies


----------



## Sweet Dreams (Jun 24, 2005)

this is my favorite one  oh yea and this one too . and these ones look funny


----------



## Gaia (Jun 24, 2005)

This new smilies are neat


----------



## Gipo (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm relatively new to posting here, but been reading for ages... Love the range of smileys available here


----------



## Kepa (Jun 24, 2005)

bleh, I only use 3 of them...at most


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 24, 2005)

my favorite is the Walter Paytonish high five


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never seen so many neat little smileys! Theses are some of the best ones!:rofl      :toliet    I love them!


----------



## Anbu1337Shinobi (Jun 25, 2005)

so how do you guys make these things, like do you guys use some kind of program or do you just find images on the internet and bind them to certain key orders like = D


----------



## Sayo (Jun 25, 2005)

where would we be without DA


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 26, 2005)

nice stuff!


----------



## Sayo (Jun 26, 2005)

collected a few new ones. ..


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 26, 2005)

I like Hinata ^_^


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 26, 2005)

Temari looks cool aswell. Where did you get those Sayo?


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jun 26, 2005)

those sure are some cool ones sayoko indeed I like those


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow those are some great smilies


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sayoko - is that another DA find?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 26, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Sayoko - is that another DA find?


nah, found them on a japanese site, mostly oekaki and some .GIF's like these. =)


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (Jun 26, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> I'm so abusing this one
> That's totally my face like.. all the time when I'm behind my pc XD


that totally looks like you Barbie


> If it gets added, call it Scen


call it barbie!


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 26, 2005)

H3t L4C|<4J said:
			
		

> that totally looks like you Barbie
> 
> call it barbie!


HAH! Cover blown, Jackal. I knew it was you


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hm, I wonder how hard it would be to find an actual Barbie gif somewhere. 
(is NOT making one... the pink would kill me)


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 26, 2005)

Stop talking about barbies


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used to have Barbies. Or, rather, I used to play volcano sacrifices with my two actual Barbies and played normal stuff with the range of Skipper dolls that came out in the late 80's when Skipper turned into a teenager and had lots of cool stuff. Skipper looked much more like a real person to me than Barbie (and I have *always* hated pink) so naturally I didn't play much with the Plastic Goddess herself.

Lighten up, Scen. We're just poking. *poke* I can talk about dolls if I wanna. No need to assume I'm talking about YOU. (I don't think you look that much like Dolly Parton, so relax)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 26, 2005)

It seemed pretty obvious that it was ElJ to me. All he did was 1337 his name, switch the word order, and spell each word backwards. 

@Skeet: Soup Nazi gonna knock Barbie's ramen on her or something?


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 26, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Skeet: Soup Nazi gonna knock Barbie's ramen on her or something?


nani???? o_O


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl I should suggest that. DoubleBlad and I are compromising on the Ramen Nazi, so maybe if I found or made a Barbie after all he'd do one. :rofl

Bad Plastic! No Ramen for YOU!!!!1


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (Jun 27, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> HAH! Cover blown, Jackal. I knew it was you


well yeah, i must have given ya all TONS of clues. since im a big attention whore i wanted to see who find it out first but i gave to many clues right away so i blew my cover to easily. oh well, I guess i should use my normal account or somethin.....unless...


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 27, 2005)

H3t L4C|<4J said:
			
		

> well yeah, i must have given ya all TONS of clues. since im a big attention whore i wanted to see who find it out first but i gave to many clues right away so i blew my cover to easily. oh well, I guess i should use my normal account or somethin.....unless...



This account suits you however XD


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2005)

> i must have given ya all TONS of clues.



*Spoiler*: _Yes you did_ 





			
				Me said:
			
		

> More research, he posted in my forum, so I could see his ip.
> 
> el Jackal= 85.225.37.185
> H3t L4C|<4J= 85.225.37.185
> ...


----------



## Sublime (Jun 27, 2005)

I have some suggestions for new smileys. 



^ I can imagine that could be used as a request for mods/admins to lock a thread. 



^ and that for a thread that should be trashed/recycled


----------



## Sayo (Jun 27, 2005)

The lock already excists (:


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2005)

=Best new emo since


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 27, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Yes you did_
> 
> 
> 
> ya big text


You got way to much time newbie


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 28, 2005)

*just notices this smiley *  this is the best smiley ever


----------



## sik4rilz (Jun 29, 2005)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:
			
		

> *just notices this smiley *  this is the best smiley ever



so true...w00t..llol..


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 29, 2005)

I just saw this smiley, and this oughta be an official NF smiley.
**with the permission of Dani-chan**


That could be known as _:uke/semethumb_ or _:danipose_
That, and a green smiley that arm-dances (Celly-sama sent it to me via MSN, but I don't have it now), that's soooo cute; and the jumping yellow smiley too.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 12, 2005)

Yay more smilies! Now  s I'll shut up.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 12, 2005)

Naru, don't forget the Occa thumbs up that matches KinK!  I'd show you, but I only have the non animated versions.

 Let's see, since the non-animated Ramen guy, I've done Ayame with hearts, an animated Kabuto, Kiba with Akamaru sitting on his head, and a couple of versions of the Konohamaru group.



 DoubleBlade seems to have fallen off the internet again, but he WAS working on the RamenNazi and a couple of other big ones. Last I heard from him, he said that KnK was going to put more stuff up if we gave links to our work. Now, I'ze already done that, so I figured, okey doke.

Anyway, this is just the latest batch. I'll probably end up tweaking some of them a bit more... but they're usable now if you like. I'm not especially happy with how Ayame came out in general, and I think Kiba needs a little work. I saved him in a different format and to me (on a mac) it makes his skin look pinker thatn the others. Strange.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 12, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Naru, don't forget the Occa thumbs up that matches KinK!  I'd show you, but I only have the non animated versions.



Those two particular ones need to be smilies.

:melpose, :semepose, or  c ca p o s e

:danpose, :ukepose, or :k n k p o s e


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2005)

I think :dani :mel would be good names for em.

I am just gonna post my new alterations to giffies here, even tho they probably shouldn't be added.

Alterations:
 

Actually mine:


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 12, 2005)

Ahh! Poor Ishida and Gaara.  Dayam, you've been having fun! :rofl
Mr.T is still one of my favorites of yours, Goobs.

*looks left*
*looks right*
...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Ahh! Poor Ishida and Gaara.  Dayam, you've been having fun! :rofl
> Mr.T is still one of my favorites of yours, Goobs.
> 
> *looks left*
> ...


That isn't Ishida, it is KK.  Check out the mouseover.

For the life of me I can't draw a sideways Vash, I don't know why.  I am gonna start over, editing this one pic for the last 2 months hasn't worked at all.

Great Inuyasha


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll add the sword later. Heh-heh. I'm actually insane enough to be working on Sesshoumaru right now. Such a picky costume. And the hair!!!!

So KK is using his Ishida giffie as his online persona, like TO and Hitsugaya? Hm, well in that case, I know what to do for the KK/Scen slamdown.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice Inuyasha, skmt999!  

Gooba, your smileys rock as well.


----------



## KK (Jul 13, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I'll add the sword later. Heh-heh. I'm actually insane enough to be working on Sesshoumaru right now. Such a picky costume. And the hair!!!!
> 
> So KK is using his Ishida giffie as his online persona, like TO and Hitsugaya? Hm, well in that case, I know what to do for the KK/Scen slamdown.



Ishida is just one of my favorite Bleach characters. I actually rarely, if ever, use the KK smiley. But, Gooba had to be a smartass and take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2005)

YAY :kk called me smart!!!  

Anyways, for the entire time I read Bleach I kept calling Ishida KagaKusha because of your avatar.  I couldn't get the mental connection to stop working.

Plus, you needed it after taking advantage of the Vash smilie I made for Vash.


----------



## KK (Jul 13, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> YAY :kk called me smart!!!
> 
> Anyways, for the entire time I read Bleach I kept calling Ishida KagaKusha because of your avatar.  I couldn't get the mental connection to stop working.
> 
> Plus, you needed it after taking advantage of the Vash smilie I made for Vash.



Well, Ishida is a _kagakusha_ of sorts. 
And, how did I take advantage of Vash's smiley?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> And, how did I take advantage of Vash's smiley?





			
				KK said:
			
		

>


----------



## KK (Jul 13, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

>



That's an inside joke between Vash and me.


----------



## anime_pinoy (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn, thats awesome. How do you guys make those?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2005)

Adobe ImageReady, and a lot of single pixel painting.  If you get the program it is pretty simple to figure out.  Except it took me 3 months to figure out how to add a new frame without it being a duplicate. I used to have to save each image as a new pic then do import folder as new frames...    I just figured it out doing


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 14, 2005)

I use Photoshop and Gifbuilder. And I still save each frame as a separate gif to import into Gifbuilder. 
My ImageReady that came with it was either a demo or something, because when I decided finally to open it and see what it was all about.... it's broken. It gives me an odd error and won't even open.

Well, there goes my postcount of 1234. I was trying to hang onto it for a bit, since it amused me. But meh. Nothing lasts forever. ;-)


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 14, 2005)

KK/Scen slamdown? That doesn't sound healthy ):


----------



## adamos (Jul 14, 2005)

beautyfull


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 14, 2005)

adamos said:
			
		

> beautyfull



This is going to be confusing >_>


----------



## adamos (Jul 14, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> This is going to be confusing >_>


??   :  :sad


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 17, 2005)

hey ^^

try adding these , coz its too cute to be left out:


----------



## Sayo (Jul 17, 2005)

adiemus/adamos/ademes/adomas  @___@

scen for once i support you to have your name changed <_>


----------



## Hermie (Jul 18, 2005)

Someone need to add another smilie, because now we have 149, and that's pissing me off. I suggest my avatar.


----------



## Elsundownbastard (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG, yes, that avatar should do. plz add.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2005)

I think if we add one more it should be , I <3 Eskimo kisses.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 18, 2005)

yes, please! the snuggle smiley pwnz!!!


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

hoooooooold up!!1

i'll find some ones again from DA (:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I think if we add one more it should be , I <3 Eskimo kisses.



If there were Quagmire smileys, then I'll die a semi-happy man.

giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinda (Jul 18, 2005)

YESYES! THE MISS GLOMP!!
Anyway, were these already suggested?

!!!!

All from devART..


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 18, 2005)

omg...good fine, fe! i love it all!
sayoko...how come i cant see it..all i see is a big x


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> omg...good fine, fe! i love it all!
> sayoko...how come i cant see it..all i see is a big x


DA sucks lol, slow as fuck


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2005)

> If there were Quagmire smileys, then I'll die a semi-happy man.


I honestly already started one before I left today, I am gonna see if I can get it good soon.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 19, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I honestly already started one before I left today, I am gonna see if I can get it good soon.



Excellent, I wanna see it as soon as you post it.

BTW, I see you're not using your Quagmire avy. Can I have it????
Please??  =3


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

> Excellent, I wanna see it as soon as you post it.
> 
> BTW, I see you're not using your Quagmire avy. Can I have it????
> Please?? =3


sure 

I need to change it a bit, I'll probably do it later if I am not too busy on the forums.


----------



## Tsukune Aono (inactive) (Jul 20, 2005)

hi, i'm new here.......


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 20, 2005)

> hi, i'm new here.......



here!


----------



## shinda (Jul 20, 2005)

I second that "".

These are pretty great too.


"Getting a life" :rofl

Again, both are from DA.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 20, 2005)

darn...you find really good ones...i cant seem to find these cool ones at all O_o


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

ok finnally . . .


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ok finnally . . .



Priceless.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ok finnally . . .



The cheerleader brings back the good ol High School days.
But the noob one, I just love it.  LOL   LOOL


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

hehe glad you like, was looking for some ones who we're funny and not used yet.  ..


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hehe glad you like, was looking for some ones who we're funny and not used yet.  ..



Gimme the cheerleader and noob ones, and we'll call it even.

Besides, I can't wait for Gooba to release his Glenn Quagmire smiley.

Hey Celly, you wouldn't happen to have the green smiley I first saw when we chatted??? The green, arm-dancing one???


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

> Hey Celly, you wouldn't happen to have the green smiley I first saw when we chatted??? The green, arm-dancing one???


err. . . don't recall nethng like that o_O


----------



## KK (Jul 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> err. . . don't recall nethng like that o_O



 =_________=


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

no that's a stripping smiley =0


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 21, 2005)

buahahha
please add the noob smiley ^^
i really like it


----------



## DOK (Jul 21, 2005)

that noob one is dam funny!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 21, 2005)

I second that!!!! n00b smiley for the n00bs.

**still waits for Gooba's Quagmire smiley**


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 21, 2005)

I would like to make some smilies, can anyone get me the program and mabe a tutorial?

please email me at brantcinerate2000@hotmail.com or brantcinerate2000@gmail.com


----------



## shinda (Jul 21, 2005)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> I would like to make some smilies, can anyone get me the program and mabe a tutorial?
> 
> please email me at brantcinerate2000@hotmail.com or brantcinerate2000@gmail.com


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2005)

> **still waits for Gooba's Quagmire smiley**


It might be awhile, I have been messing with his head but it always looks really wrong.  I'll try more tonight.


----------



## ridemylightningx (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool smilies. Too bad I really don't ever use any. >=D  But smexy none the less.


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jul 22, 2005)

What about a simple animated smiley that waves, for either saying hello to people that you haven't seen posting in a while, or for saying goodbye when you leave a very active thread for a while.  Is there one like that already?

I'd try making one to use for myself, but when it come's to computer skills, I'm practically Amish.


----------



## mmmmcornbread (Jul 22, 2005)

cooooool. do you make it? or is there some program that you find?


----------



## kaiiya (Jul 23, 2005)

Here are a few I found (they are not mine): 





 <<-- panties... heh
 <<-- marchmellow
 <<-- banana-man


Enjoy!


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 24, 2005)

Mmm, pocky.

We need a pocky giffie. Yeah. *runs off to contemplate.*


----------



## kaiiya (Jul 24, 2005)

ohhh... pocky giffie! If you ever made it I'd so glomp you!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 24, 2005)

we need a "I'm gonna get lucky"-smiley

this smiley  sucks...need something better.


----------



## kaiiya (Jul 24, 2005)

Or a "I just got luck" smiley would be cool. *wink wink*

 <<-- this one just reminds me of a pervert!!


----------



## Shade (Jul 28, 2005)

I modified the Naruto bunshin smilie and made Timeskip Naruto Double bunshins but can someone edit it and make it transparent.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 28, 2005)

y not do a sakura smashy smashy smilely?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

shadow_spirit12, if you make the background any color except black I would be able to fix it for you.



> y not do a sakura smashy smashy smilely?


Shh, I am working on it, but it is being difficult. ing I wanted it to be a surprise ing


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 29, 2005)

...
many of us are feeling left out...what is smashy smashy? 




Goobs!  i honestly thought you were going to leave until i read that thread again! xD


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> shadow_spirit12, if you make the background any color except black I would be able to fix it for you.
> 
> Shh, I am working on it, but it is being difficult. ing I wanted it to be a surprise ing





yay  gj gooba san


----------



## Hermie (Jul 30, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> ...
> many of us are feeling left out...what is smashy smashy?


Sakuras "blow-up-stuff-with-fists" no jutsu. Someone captioned it as Smashy Smashy, and it stuck.


----------



## Norb (Aug 5, 2005)

I like nosebleed


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 11, 2005)

More new stuff added, such as:

    

... may be more I'm forgetting, but have a look at the smilies list  <--- also new XD


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 11, 2005)

WTF!???? this one doesn't work. The WTF one


----------



## BushidoPunk (Aug 11, 2005)

Is this a new emote --->  :amazed 

I've never noticed this one.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

no, I think I remember that one, *scratches head* but I might be wrong. I don't have the best memory.


----------



## lekki (Aug 12, 2005)

That ones rather old actually.
The kaiten Neji one is rather spiffy if  Isay so myself old chap


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

:rtfm 

Does anyone actually use that? XD


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> That ones rather old actually.
> The kaiten Neji one is rather spiffy if  Isay so myself old chap


Thanks! It was an interesting project. ;-)


----------



## Ah B (Aug 18, 2005)

What does RTFM mean anyways?


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 18, 2005)

Read The Farking Manual.  (pg version)

It's an old irc mantra, among other things. ;-)


----------



## Ah B (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh..well....>_>

Who really DOES use that?


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 18, 2005)

I kinda doubt it ever gets used. I mean.... we aren't on irc... and.... WHAT Farking Manual, fer cryin' out loud?

.... although I could think of a few places where it might be appropriate. All those people who ought to be reading the FAQ sectrion pretaining to whatever they're asking that makes everyone around them roll their eyes..... yeah. But in that case, it should say RTFAQ! or something.


----------



## Akimi (Aug 18, 2005)

Holy crap you guys spam a lot, but anyhow, nice smilies, it's nice to see ones other than the generic ones you start off with.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 18, 2005)

Spam? It's on topic. ;-)

I came to report: I just used :rtfm in a n00b thread about Kabuto being Tsunade and Dan's love child. *gags and huggles manga* Nuuuuu!


----------



## Ah B (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats, skmt.
Possibly the first ever to use it (correctly, I hope! xD).


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Aug 19, 2005)

cool new smilies! ...but how is this  "wtf?!" ahaha


----------



## siekenny (Aug 19, 2005)

wow....
these smiles were great....
everyone can use it??
I think i saw a sharingan smilie izzit??
can use??


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 19, 2005)

To use on this board, yes. When making a reply, you open the smilie list and click on the one you want to use in your message.

If you want to use the Naruto figures elsewhere, it's nice to ask permission first, although common internet policy is that as long as you give credit, it's ok. The question is.... do you know who to credit?


----------



## drunkenmaster (Aug 19, 2005)

<< I'm popular with the girls whenever i wear this mask.


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 22, 2005)

smilies yeay


----------



## Ah B (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay indeed. Too bad skmt has gotten too busy to make them as often as he did before.
Ah well, too much of a good thing is bad, right?


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 23, 2005)

Eh, I'll get back to them eventually. It's just five or six things interfering with my 'puter time right now. (my son needs to start preschool, my mom is moving - but she had to move all her stuff into this house first as a way point, I'm looking for a job, I've been hogtied into playing an online rpg/forum where I have to spend massive amounts of time doing stupid things for gold....) blahblahblah. 

I have a Dumbledore in the works, but who knows when I'll get him finished.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, I made 2 new smilies I kinda like.  and 

Here is a Bruce Campbell I just did as a tribute to the greatest man of all time.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Those smileys are awesome, but you already knew that 

mfg at the Bruce Campbell. Why? Because he is awesome. I would ask you to make Brisco County Jr. smileys, but I have no idea when we would ever use them


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2005)

> I would ask you to make Brisco County Jr. smileys, but I have no idea when we would ever use them


I am way ahead of you.    I made em both at the same time.  I am working on an Autolycus one actually, but it has been more difficult than I expected.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy shit, Goobs! Why can I only rep you once in 24 hours?!?!? :amazed


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2005)

Is what I have so far, I am not making much progress with bettering it.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Then skip straight to awesome character #2 (Lord Bowler...god, he ruled so hard ).


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2005)

I plan to, that guy was almost as awesome as Bruce.


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 24, 2005)

smilies are cool =D


----------



## Ah B (Aug 25, 2005)

I really like your sweatdrop smily, Gooba. It should be added onto NF's official smily list.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 28, 2005)

I agree  that sweatdrop looks more sophisticated than


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 28, 2005)

*We need more Jiraiya smilies!*

this  is becoming a bit boring, we need more!



ps: a half-naked Hinata dancin wouldnt hurt either >_>


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

some like the  aren't there anymore, same goes for a buncha others, clean out the list    .. .


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 28, 2005)

el jackie: There was one jiraiya smiley where he summons a huge frog. Dunno if they added that...that was awesome XD


----------



## alphonse123 (Aug 28, 2005)

Im New But Yay


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

> el jackie: There was one jiraiya smiley where he summons a huge frog. Dunno if they added that...that was awesome XD


isn't given forum premission use by the creator my dear unknowing friend (:


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 28, 2005)

yay for the smileys  but were is the smashy smashy one :sad

p.s. alphonse123 is your name from patlabor?


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 28, 2005)

> isn't given forum premission use by the creator my dear unknowing friend (:



aww shucks.... it was such an awesome one too


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not sure anyone ever asked DoubleBlade if they could put his Kuchiose on the board. He had it as his avatar last I saw. As far as I knew.... he was hoping someone would use it, but I might be wrong. Meh.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 28, 2005)

His kuchiyose giffie was the best one of 'em all. It was so big...and..flashy!


----------



## DoubleBlade (Aug 28, 2005)

correct...i didnt give permission too use it...its my av


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 29, 2005)

oh well....you planning to contribute anymore giffies? You've made the best ones here


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> correct...i didnt give permission too use it...its my av


hahaha, yeh well i also wanted to mention your name but i always confuse you with another member called doubletime   :sweat


----------



## Ah B (Aug 29, 2005)

Doubleblade! So you didn't leave after all. You should continue your gif making whenever you have time. The people here love it, and skmt has little to no time for gifs now.


----------



## Anax (Aug 30, 2005)

Umm, gif making looks so... neat!
 I'd like to give it a try! Skmt, can you tell me what *coughfreewarecough* program you are using? And what program do you use to draw them?
 I have no life as it is, might as well make matters worse ^ ^'datte bayo


----------



## -Ichigo- (Sep 1, 2005)

lol nice smiles i love them 

29 more posts to go...



			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> hahaha, yeh well i also wanted to mention your name but i always confuse you with another member called doubletime   :sweat



Hey when did Ichimaru Gin did that  is there a epsode i missed?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 1, 2005)

> Umm, gif making looks so... neat!
> I'd like to give it a try! Skmt, can you tell me what *coughfreewarecough* program you are using? And what program do you use to draw them?
> I have no life as it is, might as well make matters worse ^ ^'datte bayo


check here for tips and tuts  =)

Death Note page.77



> Hey when did Ichimaru Gin did that  is there a epsode i missed?


eps 46 . . .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2005)

Even if its offtopic, I like the way he said it when he did it. I was like "Gin's so cool "


----------



## Prince_Itachi (Sep 1, 2005)

im new here and i like the place so far...

Akatsuki...


----------



## Shanks_Sanjyu (Sep 1, 2005)

teh smilies r liek...COOL!!
i liek it that u haf 1 of luffy from onepiece. 
think u could do shanks or zoro?


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Nov 4, 2005)

lol.......Disneyland Itachi..


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 19, 2005)

I forgot that there was a topic for this. ^_^; Well, I'm gonna go ahead and post here some of the ones I've made that I think people on the boards would like to use most often: 
 Sleepy Naruto
 Deidara exploding
　Temari's fan
 Gai/Lee pose
 Yondaime pwning Mahiru
 Sound Five


Anything in my  is up for grabs if you want to use them. ^_^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 19, 2005)

Damn, Susumu, you got some amazing works.  Especially with that huge Oro one.  Nice job!


----------



## Terumaru (Nov 28, 2005)

I dunno if this was answered before, but are people allowed to suggest some smileys to the moderators? ^^


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2005)

That would go in the member suggestion thread, I believe.


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice!!

This forum probably has the widest array of "fun" smileys.  Some of the other boards I'm on have quite a bit but are mostly variations on a standard 

Kudos!


----------



## Hyde (Dec 30, 2005)

lol, the  smiley is back!


----------



## Dommy (Jan 3, 2006)

There are more and new smilies!!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2006)

Deer, you have a smiley fetish? 

Actually me too XD


----------



## Dommy (Jan 3, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Deer, you have a smiley fetish?
> 
> Actually me too XD



Fetish? 

Well, whatever you say but I will always like the smilies!! 
Unless I become cold one day.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 4, 2006)

Newest smilie uploaded: :spwank

Creation a la Gooba. ^^


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 6, 2006)

_Please add this one for me and name it :duh >> 

And this one if you want, its name is :spam >> 

Thank You _


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2006)

We need the dancing banana.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 7, 2006)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _Please add this one for me and name it :duh >>
> 
> And this one if you want, its name is :spam >>
> 
> Thank You _



The spam one is interesting.


----------



## C?k (Jan 7, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> We need the dancing banana.


 
i second that ... hehe


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 7, 2006)

irak


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 7, 2006)

loco said:
			
		

> irak


wow... O_o bush always laugh, bastard!


----------



## Dommy (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone put the 'rofl' back? 
It's missing.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 10, 2006)

lol WE NEED BETTER SMILEYS (AND STOP CHANGING THE NAMES!)!!!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 10, 2006)

how about some banana smilies?


----------



## Hyde (Jan 11, 2006)

how about some _violent_ smileys


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 11, 2006)

I miss the ninja.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 12, 2006)

I miss the gun.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2006)

What do you need the gun for? Are you being stalked?


----------



## Dommy (Jan 12, 2006)

I need it to shoot some people. 

*cough* 
Well, I'm just kidding. 

But I really want some smileys to be back.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm bein stalked


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2006)

Chidori Toad said:
			
		

> i'm bein stalked




Don't worry, it's just me. 

And deer, maybe you can try using sag. I personally think it is kinda sexy.


----------



## Citachan (Jan 12, 2006)

Oooo how about putting these ones in? I found them a long time ago so I don't know who made them but I just loooovvvveee these three. Especially the Kakashi one. xD


----------



## makemytime (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmmm how do ya get em...


----------



## Hyde (Jan 12, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's just me.
> 
> And deer, maybe you can try using sag. I personally think it is kinda sexy.


no, no, it's someone else...i'm gonna try to not mention names *coughcoughhasuhanacoughcough*


----------



## giriskooler (Jan 12, 2006)

how do you do the pictures? sorry im new..


----------



## Hyde (Jan 12, 2006)

what pictures?


----------



## Dommy (Jan 13, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's just me.
> 
> And deer, maybe you can try using sag. I personally think it is kinda sexy.



T-That is somekind of strange. :sweat
Well. 

Let's try it for once. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




It scares me.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Jan 14, 2006)

IMO smiley are changed way to often
I have nothing against adding some, but removing and changing name is pretty bad


----------



## Dommy (Jan 14, 2006)

Citachan said:
			
		

> Oooo how about putting these ones in? I found them a long time ago so I don't know who made them but I just loooovvvveee these three. Especially the Kakashi one. xD



I really love the third one! 

It's so cute and funny.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 14, 2006)

Whatever happened to ?

I rather liked that one, it rounded out  and :bored


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2006)

I just want my s one back.....I loved that one.....gr8 for noob pwnage


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 14, 2006)

what ever happened to :rofl..we need that back


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

Smilies  
Awesome job!
How about these smilies?)))


----------



## Shika Love (Jan 18, 2006)

The clown smilie is cute.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 18, 2006)

Hah yeah I like the clown to should it be added!


----------



## Dommy (Jan 18, 2006)

These two should be added too!


----------



## Hyde (Jan 19, 2006)

not the second one...


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 28, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> These two should be added too!




Both should be added! I love them, to bad that the other one don't start of loughing tho in the first one


----------



## Dommy (Jan 28, 2006)

This is amusing too.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 1, 2006)

Citachan, I have no idea who made  as well, but it's a worthy addition, it was (and probably still is) used to death at the Shannaro forum XD 

Readded some smileys that were "lost" after the forum crash:
    

Also,  joins the fray of Series I smileys.

Naruto smileys by Yamazaki Susumu added: 
  

Thank him/her by repping or posting your appreciation here if you like them ^_^ If there are enough requests for other Yamazaki Susumu giffies, I'll be happy to add them too.

And because I'm a kaos baka (nooo, the idiocy!),  is now available as well =X


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, thanks occa! I just stopped in here cause I saw that someone had posted and I was surprised to see that you added some of my giffies. Thanks again! They're all up for grabs. ^_^


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 1, 2006)

thank occha for my new name


----------



## Dommy (Feb 1, 2006)

and  have finally come back! 

And the new one! 

The ninja is still cool.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah....my baby........


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 1, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Thank him/her by repping or posting your appreciation here if you like them ^_^ If there are enough requests for other Yamazaki Susumu giffies, I'll be happy to add them too.


I'm a guy. 

I encourage people to click this link:
repping 
This is the thread where I post all of my giffies/sprites/whatever as soon as I finish them. My latest ones are a completed Gotei 13 from Bleach that skmt999 started, an animated Shiba Kuukaku (Bleach), and a Guts (Berserk) request. No one ever posts in there and I find myself constantly double-posting just to show my newest works.... T__T


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 1, 2006)

look goood


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 2, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I'm a guy.


Gomen ne, I thought so, but chose to be safe lest I got it wrong and offended 


> I encourage people to click this link:
> repping
> This is the thread where I post all of my giffies/sprites/whatever as soon as I finish them. My latest ones are a completed Gotei 13 from Bleach that skmt999 started, an animated Shiba Kuukaku (Bleach), and a Guts (Berserk) request. No one ever posts in there and I find myself constantly double-posting just to show my newest works.... T__T


Thanks, I've subscribed to the thread and shall try to lurk regularly to feed my emotiwhoreness


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2006)

I like these two





Occa, can you add them please?


----------



## Dommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you please put these two up?


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> Can you please put these two up?


 
hahaha...yeh those are awesome


----------



## Dommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Two new smilies have been added! 
Wondering who has put them up. 

 

^
Quite a small, chocolate-like one and it seems like a brother of *whoo*. 



^
And a dull, old-looking one.


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

nah those two kinda suck   heh heh 

what about......kinda cute no? hehe


----------



## Dommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, that is cute. 

But I really hope that they can give back the *rofl*. 



^

I miss Mr.Rofl.


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

yeh "" doesnt have the same effect  lol


----------



## blk sasuke (Feb 16, 2006)

yay more smilies to play with...thanks a bunch


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 16, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> what about......kinda cute no? hehe



Heh heh that one is sooo cute!


----------



## Hazu (Feb 16, 2006)

wonderfull!! 
*smilie addiction gone too far*


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

haku_icemirrors said:
			
		

> Heh heh that one is sooo cute!


 
i knoooow   lol


----------



## irochard (Feb 17, 2006)

sweet smiles, thanks for putting the effort for making such awesome smilies. Although I dont use them all that much myself, I still think its awesome to have such attributes we can use to make our posts more fun.


----------



## Noobone (Mar 8, 2006)

The naruto smileys are cool, i added them to my emoticons at msn


----------



## Yondy (Mar 9, 2006)

yay, smilies!


=D


----------



## The Wind (Mar 10, 2006)

oh my >>>>> :toliet  ><   >.<


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

rofl...love that toilet one XP


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea same here, the toilet one is one of the best, haha.


----------



## Shade (Mar 26, 2006)

lol @ toilet smilie


----------



## joracer (Apr 2, 2006)

sup everyone


----------

